# Buying in South Wales



## Jonathank (Nov 4, 2012)

So far most of the detailing kit I've bought has been online and delivered. The problem is that when you look at heavy or bulky items, like APC or snow foam, the shipping costs start to jack up the price. Are there many stockists in South Wales?


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I have the same problem :/ I just tend to only buy where there is free delivery


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Try james at Ti22 in newport he has small selection of kit.... Depending on what you need... Hope this helps


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

£5 for delivery (ish) isn't too bad - When i think about how much it costs me in Petrol and parking when i go into Cardiff.... 

If you looking for local bulk type stuff - try the autosmart reps.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

What exactly are you looking for?
i4detailing are free next day over £100 and Elite are free over £60 and tbh if your buying in bulk its likely to be over £60.


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Drop me a PM with your requirements and I will try to help as best I can. I order quite frequently off many suppliers so might be able to set up a buying co-operative lol.


----------

